# Recipe for EASY Creamy Garlic Soup?



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you looked around on Epicurious?

This one looks pretty easy & good: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Garlic-and-Onion-Soup-5618


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HexMe said:


> Does anyone have a recipe they can recommend for relatively EASY creamy garlic soup? I think it's time I started practicing new fall recipes and I've been wanting to try this one for a while. All of the recipes I've found online seem a little complicated. TIA.


Hey! I am not sure what you would define as easy? Not alot of prep/ ingredients or easy to accomplish even though never made before?

This is a good recipe and it turns out well, but there is prep work and steps (work).....it's not Sandra Lee Semi-Homemade but it's not complicated either. 

Let me know if you end up making it.  H1










Roasted Garlic Soup 

4 WHOLE heads of garlic (do not peel)
3 tablespoons olive oil 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 medium onions, chopped 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
8 cups of water with 3-4 tablespoons of Better Than Bullion Chicken (or 8 cups of chicken broth)
1 cup heavy cream, warmed 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
Fresh cracked pepper

1. Preheat oven to 375°F; line a small baking sheet with foil. Use a sharp knife to cut about 1/4 inch off top of each garlic head. Place garlic cut side up on baking sheet and drizzle olive oil over heads. Roast garlic until softened, about 45 minutes. 

Into pot pour 8 cups of water, and set to med heat, then stir in 3-4 tablespoons of "Better Than Bullion" Chicken, stir until dissolved. Take off heat and set aside.

Once garlic has cooled slightly -cool enough to handle- squeeze soft cooked pulp from each clove into a small bowl. (You should have about 1/2 cup soft garlic pulp.)

2. Melt butter in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add onions and cook, stirring often, until onions have softened, about 4 minutes. Stir in thyme and reserved garlic. Sprinkle in flour. Cook for about 1 minute, stirring, to incorporate flour. 

Pour in chicken bullion broth, increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Boil rapidly, stirring often, until slightly thickened, about 10 minutes.

3. Working in batches, puree soup in a blender. (watch it! It's HOT!) Return to pot and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Add cream, season with fresh pepper and sprinkle with parsley.

Serve with Cruotons.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Hey! I am not sure what you would define as easy? Not alot of prep/ ingredients or easy to accomplish even though never made before?
> 
> This is a good recipe and it turns out well, but there is prep work and steps (work).....it's not Sandra Lee Semi-Homemade but it's not complicated either.
> 
> ...


hey halloweenie1..that recipe looks awesome..i"m going to give that one a try..love garlic soup...yummy!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I just tried the first recipe I stumbled across and it. was. DELICIOUS!

http://http://tastykitchen.com/blog/2010/10/a-tasty-recipe-outrageous-garlic-soup/

It was a little thin in texture but Halloweenie's seems like it might end up being thicker so I'm going to try that one next. I just can't believe how delicious this soup is. My husband and I (who are both picky eaters) are in garlic soup Heaven right now (but my house stinks!).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We were in Santa Maria, CA and had dinner at Chef Rick's Ultimately Fine Foods restaurant and tried his Roasted Garlic Soup with Creole Croutons. First time trying garlic soup which didn't sound that appealing but decided to try something new. Man, I never knew how great garlic soup could be. As I recall the soup had a cream base as well but wasn't overly thick. The spicy croutons (homemade I'm sure) were just perfect on top. We have been back to the area a few times, not recently, but always stop in for dinner to get our fill of the soup. Wish I had his recipe. Chef Rick's has great food all around, but hubby and I won't forget his roasted garlic soup. I think roasted garlic soup would be a great addition for a fall meal or a halloween dinner.


Oh, this thread had me look up Chef Rick's to see if he posted his soup restaurant on is site and I just learned from an article on the local TV station website that he closed up his restaurant last year. Can't say how sad I am to hear this.  No more garlic soup...if you guys like spice you should consider adding some creole spices to any croutons you add to your soup. It's a nice punch. Gee, what a disappointing end to my evening.


----------

